# Jammed 11-87



## GA Boy (Sep 28, 2006)

i have a remington 11-87 supermag that jams quite often while shooting. I recently jamed it while shooting clay pigens and i can open the camber. i cant figure out how to get the shells out or anything. im new at this so any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

After reading your post I'm assuming you meant to type that you can't get the empty shell out of the chamber and the bolt is locked forward. To get the shell out you'll have to take the barrel off. Next I'd check the long steel retainer spring that holds the shell inside the magazine. If you're having lots of trouble it may be reversed or upside down. However if your shotgun is brand new don't expect it to cycle target loads right away. There is definately a break-in period for any semi-auto shotgun. 250-500 rounds isn't uncommon to make things work right. A season of heavier field loads will do wonders for reliable cycling. I havn't had an 11-87 super-mag apart but I'm assuming they still use a rubber O-ring to seal the action, make sure yours is in the correct place and isn't worn out. If it gets more in deapth than this it's time to involve a gunsmith.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Horsager

Great advise

May I also add that you must use extra caution when taking the gun apart if there is still live shells in the magazine.

Here is a PDF file owners manual for the 1187

http://www.remington.com/pdfs/om/om_11001187.pdf

(It takes awhile to load)

Good Luck


----------



## GA Boy (Sep 28, 2006)

thanx i will try this. the shells are live and there are two in the gun. the gun is pretty new, ive probably had about 500 rounds through it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

To get live shells out of the magazine there is a spring that holds them in place, it's located on the side, I believe it's the opposite side as the ejuection port, you simply push that out of the way and they should pop out one at a time.


----------



## GA Boy (Sep 28, 2006)

thanx i got it. the little latch spring thing was stuck and wouldnt let go of the shell i just took the barrel of and pryed that back with a screwdriver.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have shot an 11-87 quite a bit I like it I never had problems with it. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

